# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كيف تقرأ كتاب اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان ؟ نصائح صغيرة للمبتدئين .

## خالد الشافعي

كيف تقرأ كتاب اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان ؟ نصائح صغيرة للمبتدئين .

1 / الأفضل لطالب العلم المبتدئ أن يقرأ كتاب اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان من أوله إلى آخره على شيخ متقن ليضبط ألفاظه ، والشيخ بدوره يشرح له الأحاديث شرحا مختصرا ، مع بيان الألفاظ الغريبة .

2 / وإن لم يجد شيخا فعليه أن يستمع للكتاب من أوله إلى آخره صوتيا ، والمادة الصوتية متوفرة على شبكة الإنترنت .

والهدف من العرض والسماع ضبط ألفاظ الكتاب ضبطا صحيحا .

3 / وبعد المرحلة الأولى ، أو الثانية لا بد لطالب العلم أن يقرأ الكتاب من أوله إلى آخره ثلاث مرات إن استطاع حتى ترسخ الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة في ذهنه وعقله وقلبه ، وإلا فمرة واحدة .

وكما قيل : قراءة كتاب ثلاث مرات أفضل من قراءة ثلاثة كتب ،
وثبت في الصحيحين أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كان إذا تكلم بكلمة أعادها ثلاث مرات حتى تفهم عنه ،
والإمام البخاري رحمه الله بوب على هذا الحديث فقال : باب من أعاد الحديث ثلاثا ليفهم عنه .
والتكرار يولد القرار أي كثرة تكرار الكلمات سوف يجعلها تستقر في القلب .
قال تعالى : < ولقد وصلنا لهم القول لعلهم يتذكرون > أي كررنا كما قال بعض المفسرين .
وقد جربت منذ زمن هذه الطريقة فوجدتها نافعة ومفيدة ورائعة .
والكتاب لا يعطيك سره إلا إذا قرأته كله .

4 / الكتاب الذي تقرأ به الأفضل أن يكون محققا .

5 / أن يقرأ مقدمة المؤلف محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ، مع التبويبات التي ذكرها في أول الحديث وفي نهايته ، والتبويب الأول لكل حديث نقله المؤلف من صحيح مسلم وهو من صنع النووي ، والتبويب الثاني الذي في نهاية كل حديث من صحيح البخاري ، والتبويبات مهمة جدا لطالب العلم المبتدئ فمن خلالها يستطيع أن يفهم الأحاديث النبوية فهما صحيحا .

واقتصر المؤلف على ألفاظ البخاري عند ذكره للأحاديث النبوية الشريفة .

6 / أن يقرأ شرح الألفاظ الغريبة التي ذكرها المؤلف .

أي أن يقرأ المقدمة ، والأحاديث النبوية الشريفة والتبويبات ، وكذلك شرح الألفاظ الغريبة ، كل ذلك ثلاث مرات .

( نصائح أخرى لمن كانت همته عالية جدا ) 

8 / الحرص على حفظ الكتاب من أوله إلى آخره عن ظهر قلب .

9 / إن لم يستطع حفظ الكتاب فعليه بكثرة النظر والإدمان والتفتيش به .

قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى في سير أعلام النبلاء : 

فعليك يا أخي بتدبر كتاب الله ، وبإدمان النظر في الصحيحين ، وسنن النسائي ، ورياض النواوي ، وأذكاره ، تفلح وتنجح .

وقال في تذكرة الحفاظ : 

فرحم الله امرءا أقبل على شأنه ، وقصّر من لسانه ، وأقبل على تلاوة قرآنه ، وبكى على زمانه ، وأدمن النظر في الصحيحين ، وعبدَ اللهَ قبل أن يبغته الأجل .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...r&notif_t=like

----------


## خالد الشافعي

شبّه المؤلف وهو قائد السفينة أحاديث صحيح البخاري باللؤلؤ ، وأحاديث صحيح مسلم بالمرجان ، فكأنه أبحر إلى بحر البخاري العظيم فالتقط اللؤلؤ ، ثم أبحر إلى بحر مسلم العميق فالتقط المرجان أي إن وجد حديثا رواه البخاري ومسلم ، وموجود في البحرين العظيمين العميقين ، يأخذ هذا الحديث ويضعه في سفينة اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان ، وهذه الجواهر وزعها على الناس 
مجانا .

وهذه التسمية استنبطها المؤلف من كتاب الله عز وجل : { مَرَجَ البحرين يَلْتَقِيَانِ * بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخٌ لاَّ يَبْغِيَانِ * فَبِأَيِّ آلاء رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ * يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا الُّلؤْلُؤُ وَالمَرْجَانُ } .

----------


## أبو عبد الله البهلولي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
أنا أحب قراءة أحاديث الصحيحين بالسند، فهل تعتبر طريقة خطأ لمن هو في بداية الطريق؟؟

----------


## خالد الشافعي

المختصرات الحديثية أولى لك كاللؤلؤ والمرجان ، ومختصر البخاري للزبيدي ، ومختصر مسلم للمنذري .

----------


## مختار بن يحي

هل يستطيع الطالب  المبتدئ أن يبدأ بالؤلؤ و المرجان

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير يا شيخ خالد وبارك فيك 
في اعتقادي ان هذا الكتاب هو افضل مختصرات الصحيحين 
وقد صدرت طبعة جديدة للكتاب باعتناء الشيخ صالح الشقيق 
 بعنوان (تهذيب وترتيب اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان)

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> هل يستطيع الطالب  المبتدئ أن يبدأ بالؤلؤ و المرجان


الأفضل لللمبتدئ أن يبدأ بالأربعين النووية، ثم عمدة الأحكام، ثم بلوغ المرام أو اللؤلؤ والمرجان. والله أعلم.

----------


## مختار بن يحي

جزاك الله خيرا  أخي طه

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيرا  أخي طه


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## خالد الشافعي

في كل خير .

----------

